

Libertarian ideology is the natural enemy of science - irv
http://gu.com/p/4x46m

======
ekianjo
> Climate change illustrates this well, because despite overwhelming evidence
> of anthropogenic influence,

It's less and less overwhelming based on what we have learnt over the past 2-3
years about the impact of the Sun on climate. But hey, when you start an
article just to destroy the "libertarian ideology", you don't bother about
facts.

